# dog in labor



## chma4

my dogs water broke but she is not having any signs of labor. I have delivered a dozen litters of pups and never had this. Her temp was low 37C and is now back up to 38.8C. She stopped eating but was playing like normal. She is panting but no digging or signs of pain. This is her 5th litter and shes always gone through the digging shaking thing. Could this litter just be easier for her. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## mamahen

Could there be a pup mispositioned? When is she due?


----------



## chma4

today is sixty days. Everything about this is completely normal EXCEPT her not seeming to be in pain. She is panting incesently but just wants to go and play. Has no interest in digging or nesting. Also, she usually shakes like a leaf, shes not shaking at all?


----------



## mawalla

The panting concerns me. How long has it been since the water broke?


----------



## chma4

15 -20 minutes, she always pants through labor, its the lack of signs that concerns me


----------



## mare

i would call the vet and ask! if she wants to run around i would let her it may help. let us know what happens. what kind of dog (just curious)


----------



## chma4

she is a cocker, and i just checked, her cervix is open enough for an index finger, so she is on her way. It is just odd that she has not nested and is not shaking. Im gonna ride this one out. Honestly, i thought she pee-ed on my carpet. When I cleaned it, it was not yellow and had no urine odor. If you have ever delivered pups, you would know the smell. It smelled like puppies. Other than that, there is just the pre-labor panting and restlessness. There has been no blood or green, so im not panicing yet. But I DO think I will be up ALL night. She just keeps wandering, looking for something. Usually she parks in her whelping box and shivers and pants her way through it?
WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## NWMO

Any updates? Puppies?


----------



## chma4

no she is resting peacfully, im stumped, but not too worried yet.


----------



## chma4

she has begun nesting in her whelping box, there hasnt been any more discharge, so i would say things are heading in the right direction!


----------



## mare

cool--let us know


----------



## Shazza

Is this her last litter?


----------



## chma4

Well, I was up most of the night and im pretty sure she got more sleep then i did. She is very peacfull today. No panting or labor signs. Yes, this is her last litter. She is bred to a champion, and we will most likely keep a pup to show and continue our lines. My bitches were always well tempermented and had great health and conformation, but just never had a show coat. So this stud should give us the coat we need. Our pups have never shown, mostly done agility and other sports. So this is a new page for us. My parents show their cavaliers, so this is just the next step. The only obstacle I beleive will be the grooming required for the show ring. My girls dont require grooming. They have a coat like a golden retreiver almost. Thin straight and whispy. Quite lovely actually. I think it is how the breed was meant to be (bird hunting). I cant imagine one of those well coated cockers in the prickers, that would be a sight. So anyway, I am hoping she whelps today. I will keep you posted


----------



## Oceanrose

GET HER TO A VET!!!

She's probably having uterine inertia. If so, she needs a c-section.


----------



## chma4

It is my understanding that with inertia she wold be uncomfortable and in distress but incapable of expelling fetuses. She is happy, has her apetite back and is active Jumping on and off of couches and bouncy, as are the fetuses. Also, she is not over due. Today is day 61 from her first breeding, but only day 54 from her last. Her gums are pink and her spirits are good. She is no -longer panting , but now being her normal self. Perhaps she had a bad case of gas. It was my assumption last night that what I experienced was her water breaking with the first pup, but now I beleive I must have been wrong. It must have been urine (dilute perhaps). I know the difference between the two, but was looking at her head when it came out, not the other end. When the water breaks, it comes out as a rush and then dribbles, where as urine, well, we know how urine comes out. I just thought when I cleaned it that it didnt look or smell like urine, but then again, I dont think I have ever intetionally smelled amnio fluid either. It seems to me now that she drank alot last night, and perhaps I over reacted. Im the type of mommy who is VERY on top of things. That is USUALLY a good thing! I think bringing her to the vet without evidence of distress would be more stress to her than it is worth at this point. I will keep you all updated! Thank you all so much for your help, it deffinately helped last night
Christina


----------



## Oceanrose

Nope, inertia, they basically just go out of labor. They'll seem to start and then stop. It's a weird thing but it is more common the more litters the dog has had.

I'd still get her checked out, but if you're comfortable with how she's doing, she's probably ok. What colors can the litter be?


----------



## chma4

The parents are buff and black and mom has alot of parti in her, so anything goes


----------



## Willowynd

I agree with Oceanrose- if her water has broken and still not pups there could be trouble. Inertia is when labor stops- usually after a pup has been born. Her labor has not progressed, after her water has broken- I would ahve already had a c-section done at this point personally.


----------



## jennigrey

In horses, once the water breaks the placenta starts to detatch from the uterine wall and transmits no further nourishment (including oxygen via the blood) to the fetuses. Thus, once the mare's water breaks, time is very much of the essence in the delivery. A delay in delivery can result in brain damage in the oxygen-deprived foal (or death, of course). I take it this is not the case in dogs?


----------



## mare

any puppies yet? hope things are going ok


----------



## chma4

Like I said a few times in my previous posts. I am not sure her water broke. She is fine, pups are VERY active. No labor yet. Thanks for your replies


----------



## mare

any pups YET?


----------



## chma4

Not yet
Her shaking and shivering started last night. Pups are active and so is she. Hopefully she continues to progress well. No contractions yet.
Thanks for asking


----------



## chma4

3 pups in 20 minutes and going strong. I am so thankful for my husband who kept me from going to the vet. He is my voice of reason when I truly need it. 24 hours and very little progression had my stomach in knots I know they would have c-sectioned her.


----------



## chma4

I have a rainbow litter. Black , chocolate, buff, and silver!


----------



## chma4

Add a black and tan to that


----------



## Shazza

So how many all together?? and what colors?


----------



## mare

alright


----------



## chma4

chocolate female, 2 buff males, black female, black and tan female, black male, and a buff female, seven altogether and in that order!

my web address for a picture 

http://home.earthlink.net/~cnumb/id3.html

Thanks for asking!


----------



## longshadowfarms

Awwww! Congrats! Glad it all worked out ok! Can you post some puppy breath for us? LOL!


----------

